# Sunday at the Nipple



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

Took a trip to the Nipple out of OB this Sunday July 5th... not expecting much based on all the posts but had to go.. my boats been having engine issues so we went out on a friends contender... seas were 3-4's when we got out there trolled for about an hour and had a nice hookuup on a 32# Wahoo.. other than that it was dead.. no birds, no grass, no blue water, proably saw a total of 5 flying fishand suprisingly we only saw one other boat.. picture is Greg with his first ever Wahoo.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats on his first wahoo. That is some good eats.


----------



## redslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

nice catch!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

nice first hoo.


----------



## TammyT (Jun 29, 2009)

SwEET!


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

did he eat on the surface or did you have some baits below.



i am hoping to get out once or twice this week and i was wondering if you had any advice


----------



## hoo_krazy (Jul 7, 2009)

nice one!


----------



## TheBlackfin (Apr 22, 2009)

sure they were 3-4? nice fish.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I was the other boat. Were you in a red Contender? Stopped to bottom fish on the way back? 

The seas were 3-4. I was watching the bottom machine while we drifted. It was a little snotty, but not to steep so was not horrible. We were surprised not to see very many boats all day.


----------



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes we wereon the surface with agreen islander skirt and ballyhoo......


----------



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

We were in a fighting lady yellow contender... it was a good 3-4's but they were spread out so it wasn't that bad until we turned west to make the run back to OB


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah, so not the boat I saw. Had a laugh because we were out that way by a red contender and hit the GPS waypoint to head back to Pensacola. After a while my buddy says "What's that sort of pyramid shaped building off to starboard?" I look and think, hmm, that's in OB, shouldn't it be on the port side? :banghead:banghead Oops, picked "pass" for the waypoint rather than "pensacola." Old owner in OB had put in the "pass" waypoint and I just picked when not thinking. As we came about to head in to Pensacola, passed the red Contender again headed bac to OB. Oh well, nice ride anyway.


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

any day you can put a hoo in te boat must be a good day.


----------

